# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Bảo dưỡng định kì máy nén khí Hitachi

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Để đảm bảo cho máy nén khí Hitachi được hoạt động tốt, hiệu quả cao tròn suốt quá trình hoạt động thì doanh nghiệp nào cũng cần phải bảo dưỡng đinh kì*máy nén* khí Hitachi để đảm bảo kỹ thuật, an toàn cho người sử dụng cũng như cho doanh nghiệp. Sau đây là quá trình bảo dưỡng định kỳ của máy nén khí Hitachi mà Minh Phú muốn giới thiệu đến bạn đọc như sau:



1. Kiểm tra hiệu suất của van một chiều
(1) Cài đặt áp suất xả* 0.75 Mpa.
(2) Mở cửa trước và đẩy vòng* van giảm áp* bằng tay.
(3) Nếu có khí nén bay ra, thả tay ra khỏi vòng bi.
Lưu ý: Không áp mặt lại gần van giảm áp để kiểm tra hiệu suất. Khí nén có thể xả ra và gây nguy hiểm.

2. Kiểm tra hiệu suất của hệ thống kiểm soát công suất*máy nén khí Hitachi*
2.1 Đối với chế độ kiểm soát công suất A và L 
(1) Đóng từ từ van dừng trên phía xả cho đến khi áp suất đạt tới mức áp suất xác định, thiết bị hạ áp tích hợp vận chuyển và xả khí nén từ bể tách ra ngoài.
(2) Nếu thiết bị hạ áp kích hoạt, dừng van Stop trên phía xả và lại hoàn toàn.
(3) Kiểm tra áp suất bên trong ở bể tách được đặt giữa 0.15 tới 0.25 Mpa.
Lưu ý: 
Nếu công suất bình chứa khí nhỏ hơn 2,0 m3, máy có thể tải lại trước khi áp suất trong bể tách ổn định. 
(4)Mở hoàn toàn van dừng trên phía xả nếu quay về mức áp suất cũ. 
2.2 Chế độ kiểm soát chế độ U 
(1) *Điều chỉnh van dừng để áp suất xả đạt tới mức xác định.
(2) Để đóng van dừng và kiểm tra liệu áp suất xả có nằm trong khoảng xác điịnh trong bảng dưới đây.
(3) Trong trường hợp áp suất xả vượt quá bảng sau hoặc nếu van giảm áp kích hoạt, điều*chỉnh thiết bị kiểm soát công suất được yêu cầu. Hỏi nhà phân phối hoặc đại lí Hitachi khu vực.



Áp suất xả xác định	MPa	0.75	0.85
Áp suất xả hoàn toàn bị đóng	MPa	0.83 tới 0.86	0.89 tới 0.92
Lưu ý (1) Vùng bôi đen là thông số tiêu chuẩn.
3. Thay lõi tách dầu.



*Nhấn phím STOP.
Tắt nguồn.
Đóng van ngừng phía xả.
Đợi áp suất trong của máy nén giảm áp xuống bằng mức của môi trường xung quanh.
Đặt khay đựng dầu.
Vặn và tháo lọc dầu bằng các dụng cụ như kìm xích.
Lấy gioăng lọc dầu và bôi trơn gen sau đó lắp trên đầu như trước . Máy có 2 lọc dầu. Thay cả 2 cùng lúc
Vặn bằng tay không sử dụng dụng cụ tháo như kìm xích.
Lưu ý:

Nếu dụng cụ giống như kìm xích sử dụng để tháo và vặn lọc dầu, vỏ lọc có thể bị biến dạng hoặc bị hỏng sẽ gây nên hở hoặc vỡ. Đảm bảo vặn chắc bằng tay.
Khi lọc dầu tắc, dầu bôi trơn cho máy giảm và nhiệt độ khí xả sẽ tăng.Điều này làm cho nhiệt độ xả rơ-le kích hoạt* và máy nén thậm chí dừng. Dầu bôi trơn vòng bi không đủ và điều này có thể gây ngắt máy.
Thay dầu định kì.
4. Vệ sinh và thay thế lọc gió.
Vệ sinh hoặc thay thế lọc gió máy nén khí Hitachi*sớm nhất có thể, nếu mã lỗi lọc tắc xuất hiện trên màn hình kĩ thuật số. *Lỗi sẽ giảm công suất máy và trong trường hợp tệ nhất sẽ gây hỏng lõi lọc.

Nhấn phím STOP.
*Tắt NGUỒN
Đợi áp suất trong của máy nén giảm áp xuống bằng mức của môi trường xung quanh
*Mở nắp trước. Tháo 4 nắp trên vỏ và đẩy lọc gió ra
*Vỗ nhẹ lọc để nụi rơi xuống sau đó vệ sinh bằng khí từ trong ra ngoài.
Nếu lọc quá bẩn,* ngâm trong nước có chất rửa gia dụng khoảng 30 phút ( áp suất nước 0.27 Mpa hoặc ít hơn) xả nước và hong khô.
Lưu ý: Không sử dụng lại lọc nếu vệ sinh như trên quá 5 lần. Nếu quá bẩn thay thế lọc mới. Mua lọc mới từ nhà cung cấp ( mã No.233). sau khi vệ sinh lõi lọc, đặt đèn bên trong và kiểm tra xem có hư hỏng nào không trước khi *đem vào sử dụng.
*Lau bụi hoặc* vệ sinh vỏ lọc gió* và bên trong vỏ lọc gió
*Đẩy lõi lọc vào trong vỏ chắc chắn như trước.
Lưu ý:
Nhấn phím STOP và ngắt kết nối nguồn điện trước khi thay thế lõi lọc
Nếu khí quyển chứa khói xe và bồ hóng từ lò đốt, lọc gió sẽ tắc nhanh hơn những cái khác. Trong trường hợp này, kiểm tra môi trường xung quanh phòng máy và đưa ra phương án giải quyết sẽ giúp máy hút* ít khói và ít bồ hóng. Ví dụ, ống hút hoặc chọn lại vị trí lắp sạch hơn.
5. Vệ sinh dàn làm mát.
Nếu bụi dính vào phía làm mát của dàn nó sẽ làm giảm quá trình trao đổi nhiệt* và dầu và khí không đủ để làm mát. Vệ sinh dàn lọc trong trường hợp* này.



Nhấn phím STOP
*Tắt nguồn điện
*Tháo vỏ bánh răng
Tháo vỏ bảo dưỡng từ bên trái
Tháo vỏ vệ sinh từ ống làm mát
*Chèn một cái ống* vào của sổ vệ sinh và thổi khí nén vào cánh quạt làm mát.
Lắp lại vỏ như ban đầu



Lưu ý: nếu máy quá bẩn, thì vệ nhiệm vụ vệ *sinh sẽ nặng nề hơn* như vệ sinh bawgf hơi. 
Sau khi vệ sinh dàn làm mát, khử bụi giữa dàn làm mát trước và bộ khởi động sau đó bật điện.
6. Kiểm tra và thay thế van 1 chiều.



Lưu ý: Ngay khi thước đo áp suất xả chỉ số 0 kg/cm2g, hệ thống có thể giảm áp aps suất tối thiểu van 1 chiều. Không có lỗi khi mở van xả ặn để xả áp xuất trong trước khi tháo van 1 chiều.
6.1 Điều chỉnh van 1 chiều
Điều chỉnh áp suất được đặt trước 0.05 Mpa khi giao tại* nhà máy. 
Nếu xảy ra sai lệch với áp suất điều khiển, điều chỉnh theo quy trình sau:



Mở van tại phía xả của máy nén. Đặt thiết bị để thổi và kiểm tra áp suất bằng thang đo áp suất.
*Tháo nắp, cố định ốc điều chỉnh bằng cờ lê, sau đó vặn chặt ốc đóng.
Vặn chặt ốc điều chỉnh sẽ tăng kiểm soát áp suất và tháo sẽ làm giảm đi .
Khi áp suất xác định đạt được, cố định ốc điều chỉnh bằng ốc khóa sau đó vặn chặt nắp lại.
Lưu ý: điều chỉnh áp suất kiểm soát phải được tiến hành trong khi máy đang hoạt động. 
6.2 Thay thế van 1 chiều 
(1) Nhấn phím STOP
(2) Tắt nguồn
(3) Đóng van dừng ở phía xả
(4) Đợi cho đến khi áp suất trong máy nén giản bằng áp suất môi trường 
(5) Móc vào phần lục giác của van 1 chiều. Không tháo phần khóa, tháo phần thân.
(6) Lò xo áp suất kiểm soát, kiểm soát thân van, kiểm tra lò xò, kiểm tra thân van về phía đầu lọc. Lấy ra và thay thế nếu cần.
(7) Nếu có vết bẩn trên bề mặt của lọc trên đỉnh, vệ sinh . bôi trơn bề mặt ren trên phần V-ring* của* van kiểm soát áp suất hoặc ren mỏng của dầu bôi trơn trên phần trượt hoặc bè mặt phần O-ring của thân van 1 chiều và tháo chúng ra.
(8) Tại thời điểm này cẩn thận để phía bề mặt của lò xo van 1 chiều* ( bề mặt rộng hơn xuống tận đáy).
7. Thay *tách dầu.



7.1 Tháo lõi tách dầu*máy nén khí Hitachi
(1) Nhấn phím Stop
(2) Ngắt nguồn điện 
(3) Đóng van ngừng 
(4) Đợi cho đến khi thước đo áp suất xả chỉ 0 Mpa
Lưu ý: dừng máy ngay lập tức, cẩn thận không chạm vào tách bởi vì nó đang bị nóng nếu không sẽ bị bỏng.

Tháo ống* dầu, ống thước thăm dầu, ống kiểm soát khí.
Lưu ý:*Cần thận không* làm hỏng phần phớt, vì có thể gây hao dầu.

Tháo lõi và đế.
7.2 Thay lõi tách dầu.
Thay lõi và đế cùng thời điểm. Thao từng bước được mô tả như sau:

*Kiểm tra trực quan *phần vỏ phớt và đảm bảo không làm trầy xước và bẩn. Bởi vì phần phớt hỏng có thể gây hao dầu nhanh chóng, vệ sinh và giũa cẩn thận.
*Kiểm tra trực quan vỏ phần nệm kín *và đảm bảo và đảm bảo không làm trầy xước và bẩn. Bởi vì phần phớt hỏng có thể gây hao dầu nhanh chóng, vệ sinh và giũa cẩn thận.
Lắp lõi lọc mới và nệm mới. Đảm bảo rằng nệm cao su lắp hợp lí trước khi vặn chặt* vỏ.
Lắp tất cả các ống vào vị trí cũ.
8. Bôi trơn động cơ.
Bôi trơn động cơ chính trên phía tải và phía đối diện 
Sử dụng* dầu bôi trơn “Nippon oil ENS’
Lưu ý: Mua dầu bôi trơn “Nippon oil ENS’ ( mã No:183) từ nhà cung cấp.
Ví dụ về súng tra dầu . 
Súng bôi dầu được làm bởi Yamada Yuki mã: KH-35 Micro hose ( loại pin: SPK-1C)
Tiêu chuẩn bôi trơn:



Giờ vận hành hằng năm	Khoảng thời gian bôi trơn	Lượng dầu bôi trơn
Hơn 3000 giờ	6 tháng hoặc 3000 giờ vận hành bất kể khi nào đến trước	38g phía tải và 38g phía đối diện .
3000 giờ	1 năm hoặc 3000 giờ vận hành hoặc khi nào đến trước

Cách bôi trơn động cơ chính.

Tháo gioăng cáo su từ* vỏ bánh răng để tiếp cận cổng bôi trơn. Sử dụng súng tra dầu để bôi dầu.
Vẽ *đường bôi dầu* ra ngoài và đảm bảo dầu được sử dụng đã được xả ra. Vệ sinh đường dầu bôi trơn như yêu cầu.
Lắp gioăng* vào vị trí cũ.



*Lưu ý: thêm dầu bôi trơn khi* máy nén đang chạy.

_Vui lòng liên hệ số hotline 0919 23 28 26 nếu bạn có bất kỳ câu hỏi thắc mắc nào cần được giải đáp._

_Chúc các bạn  một ngày làm việc thật là vui vẻ!_

----------

katerman

----------

